# Rabies Close



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/world...eeps-through-lax-EU?google_editors_picks=true

Now wait for Defra to over react. :wink:

tony


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Personally I hope DEFRA does overreact. There are so many dogs and puppies being shipped in from places such as Bulgaria from people who couldn't care less, just trying to make a quick buck from soft hearted people. Papers are so easily forged these days and vets easily bribed for blood tests etc. it would be a nightmare if rabies got into the urban fox population.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The Express would seem to have adopted it as a crusade. Going off Lady Di and Nigel F? Nothing like a good scare.  

Still you can rely on Patterson to see sense :roll: 

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

It aint him it's Defra thats gonna cause aggro with the law abiding travellor. They were dead against being forced into Eu regs on transportation of animals. :roll: 

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

He's top Defra man and you can't get more anti EU short of Bill Cash than him can you Tony? One of the swivel eyed as some would say.  

Dick


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Just hope they don't retract the PETS scheme, wouldn't like to think we could not take the walking slobbering panting moulting flea bag away with us ever again. :wink: 

M


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

delawaredandy said:


> Just hope they don't retract the PETS scheme, wouldn't like to think we could not take the walking slobbering panting moulting flea bag away with us ever again. :wink:
> 
> M


Surely not

under the pets scheme dogs are vaccinated

Are they still at risk of contacting rabies even if they have been vaccinated against it???

We would be stuck if he couldn't travel with us, no more trips abroad

Aldra


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Interesting. I have wondered about this for a while now. We have 2 dogs. We live in France and Andorra ( plus travel Europe in the MH). Rules are that if your dog crosses a border then he must have a passport. To have a passport he must have a rabies vac.
So, we got our second dog in Germany. He was 9 weeks old. He has a German passport but it was not valid as he did not have a rabies vac. We brought him back to France without issues ( no one checks humans !)
He now has a valid passport but only just. In their wisdom, his slightly hippy dippy breeders had decided not to worm the pups. Worms and rabies vacs do not mix. Our vet refused to do it unti she was absolutely sure he was worm free. Otherwise the vaccine could have been worthless.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

scaremongering redtops as usual

and if you're that worried by rabies, go get yourself vaccinated against it - it's a standard vaccination for travel to some countries so I don't see why shouldn't have it for the UK if you're that worried by it.

and get your pet vaccinated while you're at it

sometimes people spaff a lot of hot air about something that they are very unlikely to encounter


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

So what about the people that have come into this country carrying rabies??

as that has happened more often than an animal bringing it in.

Stop being scared by the papers....


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

How is it scaremongering 8O 

Did it happen

Was it detected

Thats a report 

The little grey men have landed and flattened London...........thats scaremongering

Just because the greytops can't be arsed to report it, well it shows a lot.

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

fatbuddha said:


> scaremongering redtops as usual
> 
> and if you're that worried by rabies, go get yourself vaccinated against it - it's a standard vaccination for travel to some countries so I don't see why shouldn't have it for the UK if you're that worried by it.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it is a REAL problem. Eastern European gangs are breeding pedigree dogs in large numbers and smuggling them into the UK (and selling them all over Europe).

Apart from the terrible way these breeding bitches will be treated, it is a real concern. If they can illegally swop children about (Greece and Ireland) then puppies are easy peasy.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Again let put this into context.

In the last 100 years more humans have brought rabies into the UK than animals.

More people die from the flu each year world wide than rabies world wide.

there is a cure for rabies....there is none for the flu.

it's not a problem.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

bigcats30 said:


> So what about the people that have come into this country carrying rabies??
> 
> as that has happened more often than an animal bringing it in.
> 
> Stop being scared by the papers....


yeh - beware of foreigners getting ready to bite you..... :wink:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

747 said:


> fatbuddha said:
> 
> 
> > scaremongering redtops as usual
> ...


c'mon - get a grip - it's NOT an issue. and if you're that worried, go get vaccinated. or don't buy a pet from a dodgy source.

the animal welfare issue is of greater concern than the rabies issue which is not


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

fatbuddha said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > So what about the people that have come into this country carrying rabies??
> ...


Exactly

But simple facts put things into perspective in my eyes.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

bigcats30 said:


> Again let put this into context.
> 
> In the last 100 years more humans have brought rabies into the UK than animals.
> 
> ...


facts:

The last case of rabies in dogs in the UK (outside of quarantine) was in a dog imported from Pakistan in 1970.
Rabies occurs in more than 150 countries and territories
More than 55 000 people die of it every year.
40% of those bitten are children aged under 15
Dogs are the source of 99% of human rabies deaths.
Wound cleaning and immunisation within a few hours after contact with a suspect rabid animal can prevent the onset of rabies and death.
Each year, more than 15m people worldwide are treated after exposure - this is estimated to prevent 327,000 rabies deaths annually

it's NOT a problem


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes of course you are right Mr Buddha (I don't like calling anyone fat).

We can sleep easy in our beds, knowing that our fine Border Agency are keeping us safe .......... although didn't someone in Authority recently say that they were not fit for purpose?

55,000 deaths a year? It must have been a problem for somebody then.

Having been threatened by a large group of wild dogs in Saudi Arabia, I know the ramifications of Rabies. In a densely populated country like ours, it will spread rapidly, especially if the Authorities treat it like the last scare when they went round with shotguns, spreading wildlife instead of containing it. :roll: 

BTW, in Saudi they used blowpipes because they are silent and killed the lot, as opposed to shooting once and watching the rest disappear over the horizon. :lol:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

747 said:


> Yes of course you are right Mr Buddha (I don't like calling anyone fat).
> 
> We can sleep easy in our beds, knowing that our fine Border Agency are keeping us safe .......... although didn't someone in Authority recently say that they were not fit for purpose?
> 
> ...


you are making a mountain out of a tiny molehill

yes, it's a concern that BA are not doing a proper job on many fronts but the rabies issue is a non-issue for the UK. the facts I posted clearly show that vaccination after a bite works - so if you do get bitten by a dog, any dog, go get vaccinated. that advice has been in the common domain since I was a kid many many years ago. it's not new advice and remarkably, it works as the stats show.

yes, people die of rabies in other countries sadly - it's needless if they had vaccination or followed procedures to prevent it developing after a bite - or perhaps I say, IF they had access to modern medical facilities to get vaccinated. it's an issue the countries themselves need to address perhaps with the backing of the WHO and other health bodies to ensure that modern welfare is available to all - but that's quite a separate debate and covers more than just rabies.

the rabies virus is carried not solely by dogs but by bats, cats, livestock, monkeys etc - in fact most warm blooded mammals are vectors for the virus so it's impossible to eliminate.

but for those of us who do some joined up thinking (prevention, vaccination, education) it's NOT an issue.

PS - if you don't want to call me fat, just call me fb as many on other fora do. I have no issue with it, it's my nickname after all.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

My point was not about the excellent treatment to counter Rabies. It is about the fact that it is not here but will swiftly become endemic if it arrives amongst the wildlife.

A pinch of prevention is better than a Ton of cure. It is a serious problem once it is here and an outbreak will cause hysteria.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Just to put it in perspective the rabies jab is not a preventative vaccine, all as it will only give you 24 hours grace over those that don't have it (and reduce your course of jabs from 4 to 3). 
If you get bitten then its recommended that you get your first jab within 24 hours or ASAP. 
The pre-bite jabs are currently £85 each and you need a course of three which last a year...now that is truly frightening  

Terry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok “We are on the brink of a Rabies epidemic because of lax EU”. Man the bloody barricades!!! Second thoughts don’t panic until the story appears in any other news medium. I know the Express is among the more responsible of our papers  but they have run it twice on two consecutive days and no one else has touched it as far as I can see.

Watch this space it could be a build up to a major Farage speech. “We need to defend our shores against the criminal and disease ridden EU etc. etc.”

He’s has been out of the news a bit lately and the Express is his house paper.:lol:

Dick


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> Again let put this into context.
> 
> In the last 100 years more humans have brought rabies into the UK than animals.
> 
> ...


Rabies is a very nasty disease and should be feared.
There is no cure for rabies - once you display the symptoms you are going to die a horrible death. 
There is a treatment regime which, if applied rapidly after an expose to rabies, is effective in preventing the virus taking a hold but if someone either delays getting treatment or doesn't realise they may have been exposed then once the virus enters the nervous system they are pretty much beyond help.
What most people don't realise is that rabies is already here - it is called bat lyssa virus and is essentially rabies in bats. It affects up to 10% of the Daubenton bat population in some areas and there is at least one documented case of someone catching it from a bat in the UK. Don't worry, so long as you don't handle bats you are OK but how long before another wild mammal picks up and eats an infected bat and so it starts.

Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

In response to Dick.

The illegal trade in pedigree puppies was aired on a TV documentary some months ago. The Border Agency have no special arrangements in place to look for pups despite the risks. Many of these pups die shortly after being bought by new owners or have serious medical problems. The paperwork for these animals is fake and anyone familiar with dogs can see that the dog is far too young to have had the necessary injections and treatment to legally enter.

It is less of a worry to me than others, especially as these animals will come in via Ports in the South of the UK.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It is always a problem identifying a blown up story. You could be right 747. I'll still wait for the panic to spread further  

Maybe after Nige makes his speech :wink: 

Dick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> It is always a problem identifying a blown up story. You could be right 747. I'll still wait for the panic to spread further
> 
> Maybe after Nige makes his speech :wink:
> 
> Dick


I don't think his speech will be a tirade against German Shepherds, French Poodles or Miniature Dachsunds. :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not so worried about contacting Rabies

God knows Cancer etc lurks around the corner for many of us

I would hate to see our wildlife under threat

So maybe where we can, in pet dogs etc we should be ensuring they are vaccinated so cannot contribute to the spread

And yes much tighter controls, we are an island Rabies cant swim

Aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Know about the post bite treatment have had it was handling a bat that bit me long story end result...

If you get bitten you approach the HPA they get the vaccine to you from Liverpool Tropical medicine school, in my case couriered to local hospital.

1st 2 inj are from human attenuated stock... the info label says they have screened it best they can for HIV, Cruzfeld jacob (CJD) Hepatitis (all) and couple other nasty's but they can not guarantee that none of these are present. Then proceeds to tell you what you may suffer from up to including death. you have 2 injections 1 in each bum cheeck (buttock for the precise amongst you)

Then go back think it was 6x for more injections they swap arms each time. These lovelys can cause paralysis, convulsions, fevers, lots and lots of lovely things and finally death. 
I was a fever patient felt awful and got swollen arms that lasted a few days post jab.

So dont think it is just a few injections and you are fine. Luckily the bat was negative. I always double glove to handle bats now.

............................

Dogs can be smuggled in and will be l was offered smuggling when we brought out 3 back legal from Tenerife. But l would rather have open route and some checks than closed and smuggled dogs.

And rabies can take up to 3 yrs in some cases to develop 
One dog did quarantine the owners went away and left the dog at the kennels... at 9mths it developed rabies. 

Nothing is simple in life no point on getting hung up on it and quit buyin g cute little puppies, like people complain about newspapers and still buy them. 

*Caro*


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*m*

love my new wall paper :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Been banned on the'fun' site already Shuggy :?:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Banned*

Me never i am only in one forum this forum.u must have wrong person gemma


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Banned*



rocky1968 said:


> Me never i am only in one forum this forum.u must have wrong person gemma


I doubt he has Rocky

Glad you like your new wallpaper no doubt you chose so not surprising :wink:

Aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

On the basis that, the fewer dogs there are to buy then the more choice breeders will have to place a puppy in a responsible home, people might like to sign this petition -

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/49528


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Has gemmy got a dog


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

If you have nothing useful to say, Rocky, please shut up :x


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

? Just asked if gemmy has a dog thats all u pc warrior


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Now it didn't seem so long ago that the press were saying we were going to get rabies from wild slavering animals walking through the Chunnel to spread their eebee geebies among us trembling brits..

So who got slavered on?...

Sorry Tony I can't open the link here in rabies land Spain, but I think I get the drift from the replies so far.

ray.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Eebee geebees. Brilliant :lol:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I was listening to a 1972 comedy programme this morning 'the men from the ministry'. They are worried about rabies getting into the country and the two civil servants are ordered to do something about it. They send a note to all ports and airports saying that 'there is a problem with Rabis and they are all to be put into quarantine'. All the men of religion entering the country over the next few days are locked up causing confusion. 

Great laugh.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

In this thread I have added my first 'ignore'.

Can anyone guess which username? PMs gratefully received  

Geoff


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you added that prat also, he was my first and only. :roll: :wink: 

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> In this thread I have added my first 'ignore'.
> 
> Can anyone guess which username? PMs gratefully received
> 
> Geoff


Pheww it can't be me you have just read one of my posts....

I haven't hit the ignore button yet, but I am a fairly tollerent chappie. Oh wait a minute!, Gemmy knows one who I might. :wink: shhhh..

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If possible when a nominated "ignored poster" comes on to post, can we have a "exterminate,exterminate" sound loudly on the puter.

tony


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

How old ru gemma oh dear


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Look gemma if u dont like the banter ignor if not get a sence of humor for god sake


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Good grief the sound started immediately
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Thats better gemma hope it last m8 well done


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Going to have to turn the volume down, thewife's just hidden behind the chair, :lol: 

tony


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

A big chair is it  :lol:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Well back on subject a kitten has just died of rabies in Paris


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very worrying


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rabies*

Lifes too short to worry get out in the motorhome enjoy life mo
More of this nonscence


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

There goes that warnng noise again :roll: 

tony


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Rabies*

U still hearing things tony?need to back to the doctors is it safe for u to drive ur new romahome hope things get better soon for u m8


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

let's get real

Protect your pets

They are anyway if the are able to travel abroad

you

Who knows?

I would take a chance on Rabies against cancer

cancer has a much better chance of finding you

So just live your life

Aldra


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Yeah*

Aldra here here my brother lost his wife last dec but u know gemmy hes always banging on about nothing


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No actually Gemmy is Ok  

He only starts a thread, others develope it

Now he is going to have a go at me

but I know he loves me really :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Gemmy*

I love gemmy


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Rocky1968

You are pussing your luck

but back on topic

our wildlife is the most important thing in all of this

So whatever it takes to protect them is OK by me

Aldra


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Lol*

Am i oooooohhhhhh


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The truth is the risk for rabies being introduced into the UK does not come from the PETS scheme where the dog, cat or ferret is micro chipped, rabies vaccinated (with boosters every 1 to 3 years depending on vaccine and where you are on the continent), and has a passport, but will come in if it does, from smuggled animals, wherever they come from.

Interfering with PETS will not change that. It may or may not be a minimal risk, a minor risk, a small risk or a large and serious risk. Point is we don't know. We've had the chunnel for nearly 25 years and animals don't appear to have come through, although rabies was not present ion northern France and is now creeping in


----------

